# ton petit cul que j'ai envie de mordre



## Souxie

Hello,

Comment dire _je pense à ton petit cul que j'ai envie de mordre _?
Il faut que ce ne soit pas vulgaire: I think at your little bottom that I want to bite?


----------



## broglet

un peu plus de contexte serait utile, mais en attendant: 'I'm thinking about your delectable buttocks, which I would love to nibble'


----------



## Souxie

C'est une femme qui s'adresse à un homme , est-ce que nibble veut dire mordiller?


----------



## broglet

Souxie said:


> C'est une femme qui s'adresse à un homme , est-ce que nibble veut dire mordiller? oui, ou grignoter


----------



## Souxie

Alors cette phrase _I'm thinking about your delectable buttocks, which I would love to nibble_, est-elle appropriée pour un homme?


----------



## Maple75

Appropriate?!! 


Anyhoo, my only observation is that you do want take out the petit, as broglet suggested, I don't think that always translates as "little" in English since in French it works more as an endearment as opposed to a description of size, right? You could put lovely or any other adjective you like in there rather than delectable, if you prefer...

Oh golly, just go ahead and say it like that, if you really want to!


----------



## XPditif

Perso:
I'm thinking about your cute little tush that I can't wait to bite. 
Buttocks is way too precise here.


----------



## broglet

Souxie said:


> Alors cette phrase _I'm thinking about your delectable buttocks, which I would love to nibble_, est-elle appropriée pour un homme?


c'est bien possible mais avant de décider il faut voir les fesses - en fin de compte c'est une question de goût


----------



## Thomas Tompion

The trouble with _delectable buttocks_, as a phrase, is that it's wordy and lacks rhythm. I had a titled lady staying with me in the summer who used to go down to the pool to look at the men in their trunks. At lunch she used to tell me of this or that chap who had a _'nice tight bum'_. I think that phrase works well in BE. It means something else in AE, I suspect.


----------



## broglet

Thomas, I'm not sure delectable buttocks is wordy or that it lacks rhythm. It has fewer words than 'nice tight bum' and it rolls nicely off the tongue. 

'Delectable buttocks' is in fact an amphibrachic dimeter which works well in verse:

Delectable buttocks 
Are fine to behold,
To stroke and to nibble
(Tight bums leave me cold)

'nice tight bum' (an example of the molossic metric form) for me lacks both excitement and sexual allure - and it doesn't surprise me that it was uttered by a titled lady


----------



## Thomas Tompion

broglet said:


> Thomas, I'm not sure delectable buttocks is wordy or that it lacks rhythm. It has fewer words than 'nice tight bum' and it rolls nicely off the tongue.
> 
> 'Delectable buttocks' is in fact an amphibrachic dimeter which works well in verse:
> 
> Delectable buttocks
> So fine to behold
> To stroke and to nibble
> As pleasures unfold
> 
> 'nice tight bum' (an example of the molossic metric form) for me lacks both excitement and sexual allure - and it doesn't surprise me that it was uttered by a titled lady


We seem born to disagree, Broglet.


----------



## Souxie

Maple75 said:


> Appropriate?!!
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, my only observation is that you do want take out the petit, as broglet suggested, I don't think that always translates as "little" in English since in French it works more as an endearment as opposed to a description of size, right? You could put lovely or any other adjective you like in there rather than delectable, if you prefer...



I think Maple got it perfectly here 
I am really interested by your concerns about the rythm as I think it's part of the success of the sentence.
I also like XPditif: I'm thinking about your cute little tush that I can't wait to bite.
Le problème ici c'est que je ne connais pas du tout ce vocabulaire donc je n'ai aucune idée des subtilités entre tel ou tel mot: buttocks/bum/tush, etc. Comment choisir? Je peux expliquer pourquoi en français j'ai dit mordre et pas mordiller, petit cul et pas adorable fessier, mais pour l'anglais?


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Souxie said:


> I think Maple got it perfectly here
> I am really interested by your concerns about the rythm as I think it's part of the success of the sentence.
> I also like XPditif: I'm thinking about your cute little tush that I can't wait to bite.
> Le problème ici c'est que je ne connais pas du tout ce vocabulaire donc je n'ai aucune idée des subtilités entre tel ou tel mot: buttocks/bum/tush, etc. Comment choisir? Je peux expliquer pourquoi en français j'ai dit mordre et pas mordiller, petit cul et pas adorable fessier, mais pour l'anglais?


As in most things English, I suspect there are social overtones.

_Tush_ is recent in origin, late 20th Century, and Jewish.

_Bum_ is primitive and direct, 14th Century.

_Buttocks_ is an old word, used by the mildly prudish, who are too coy to say _bum_.

There is also, of course, _bottom,_ which I'd suppose to be somewhere between _bum_ and _buttocks_, though not in the same way that _sympathy_ is somewhere between _shit _and _syphilis_.

I couldn't bring myself to say _tush_, for what that's worth, mostly because it's not a word I'm very familiar with.

Most of the women I know talking of the erotic potential of the backside (there's another) say _bum_.


----------



## Maple75

Hmm, this should lead to a variety of interesting responses!

One thing to note is that there will be differences between North American & British English. I see you're located in the UK, so that's why I didn't say anything about "bum", which I know is used more often there. For us it's a bit more of a childish/old-fashioned way of putting it. Here we would tend to say "buns" (exercise videos will always use that word, let's tighten those buns!)...or "butt" (most commonly used)...or "ass" which is slightly ruder but probably corresponds more closely to "cul"...since that is the word you chose, not "fesses" for example. "Tush" is a cute way of putting it which is commonly used, I liked XPditif's choice. Again, 'little' does mean you want to say that it's small. Ok. 

"Buttocks" I would say is old-fashioned and formal, but maybe not in the UK. (?)

There's also "derriere" and "rear end", to, ah, round out your options....


----------



## Souxie

Merci pour ces informations très très intéressantes  . Je me souviens avoir beaucoup entendu butt et ass aux Etats-Unis, ici en Angleterre je ne suis pas installée depuis assez longtemps pour savoir.

Peut-être alors que je le dirais comme ça:

I'm thinking about your lovely ass that I can't wait to bite

Or bum?
Je considère que buttocks est trop précis? Et tush trop nouveau?

J'aime le contraste entre lovely et ass ou bum dans cette phrase, je crois que cela donne de la force. Je n'aime pas les propos trop enfantins ou fleur bleue, ni grossiers, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I think _arse_ is excellent for your purposes, Souxie, but remember the English spelling. When in Rome...


----------



## William Stein

broglet said:


> Thomas, I'm not sure delectable buttocks is wordy or that it lacks rhythm. It has fewer words than 'nice tight bum' and it rolls nicely off the tongue.
> 
> 'Delectable buttocks' is in fact an amphibrachic dimeter which works well in verse:
> 
> Delectable buttocks
> Are fine to behold,
> To stroke and to nibble
> (Tight bums leave me cold)
> 
> 'nice tight bum' (an example of the molossic metric form) for me lacks both excitement and sexual allure - and it doesn't surprise me that it was uttered by a titled lady


 
I don't think you can claim that one is more poetic than the other. In fact, the Gay Aeneid (and here I cite the Harvard Classics) immortalizes both in the opening stanza:
Of arms and the man I sing, of delectable buttocks and nice tight bums...


----------



## broglet

Thomas Tompion said:


> _Buttocks_ is an old word, used by the mildly prudish, who are too coy to say _bum_


I'm sorry Thomas, but there is nothing remotely prudish about people who use the word buttocks, nor are they typically too coy to use the word bum. Do you have any evidence for these views?

A quick google unearthed the following: "Fuck yeah, Kylie's buttocks are what wet dreams are made of, ... there'll be an extra special place for Kylie and her perfectly formed bum". Do you find that prudish? Or coy? And then I found this literary masterpiece: I wanna kiss her buttocks and fuck her 

Admittedly buttocks is an old word (13th century) but bum (14th century) is hardly space-age.

The good thing about 'buttocks' is that it is as Souxie says precise. None of the other words (bum, arse, ass, tush, tuchas, butt) so clearly refers to the mounds formed by the gluteus maximus, to the exclusion of other local anatomical features. I see this as a benefit, because if you tell someone you'd like to nibble their buttocks it is clear you are not talking about rimming, which is rather different. 'Butt' is a modern American abbreviation of buttocks and I would commend it to anyone who wishes to be anatomically specific but who disapproves of 'buttocks'.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

You make a good point, William, and raise another I hadn't thought of.

It seems to be this tightness which women find alluring in the male backside, yet _tight-arsed_ means miserly and nasty, whereas _a nice tight bum_ seems to be a phrase which women readily adopt.


----------



## broglet

William Stein said:


> I don't think you can claim that one is more poetic than the other. In fact, the Gay Aeneid (and here I cite the Harvard Classics) immortalizes both in the opening stanza:
> Of arms and the man I sing, of delectable buttocks and nice tight bums...


I completely agree William, molossus is no less poetic than amphibrach, and I'm grateful for this evidence that those who sing of buttocks are not doing so because they are too coy to sing of bums.


----------



## burkina

broglet said:


> The good thing about 'buttocks' is that it is as Souxie says precise. None of the other words (bum, arse, ass, tush, tuchas, butt) so clearly refers to the mounds formed by the gluteus maximus, to the exclusion of other local anatomical features. I see this as a benefit, because if you tell someone you'd like to nibble their buttocks it is clear you are not talking about rimming, which is rather different. 'Butt' is a modern American abbreviation of buttocks and I would commend it to anyone who wishes to be anatomically specific but who disapproves of 'buttocks'.


Then again the word "cul" is similarly imprecise on its own, but the phrase is obviously synonymous with the more precise "tes petites fesses que j'ai envie de mordre".

Do you really think "nibble" is more vague than "mordre" or "mordiller"?


----------



## broglet

Thomas Tompion said:


> You make a good point, William, and raise another I hadn't thought of.
> 
> It seems to be this tightness which women find alluring in the male backside, yet _tight-arsed_ means miserly and nasty, whereas _a nice tight bum_ seems to be a phrase which women readily adopt.


This is because tight-arsed relates to tightness of the anus (linked with what Freud referred to as the anal retentive personality) while 'nice tight bum' relates to the shape of the buttocks.


----------



## broglet

burkina said:


> Then again the word "cul" is similarly imprecise on its own, but the phrase is obviously synonymous with the more precise "tes petites fesses que j'ai envie de mordre".
> 
> Do you really think "nibble" is more vague than "mordre" or "mordiller"?


Yes, burkina, that's quite right.  Cul has precisely the same kind of imprecision as bum.  For me "tes petites fesses que j'ai envie de mordre" is more reassuring.

I think nibble is quite a precise term - it suggests gentle, repetitive biting.  Is this the same as 'mordiller'?


----------



## burkina

Yes, it's the same.

To me in this context "cul" and "fesses" would refer to the same thing,  the main difference would be the connotation: "ton petit cul" is  slightly vulgar and conveys the fact that you mean business, while "tes  petites fesses" plays on the more innocent character of the word  "fesses" compared to the general naughtiness of the sentence.


----------



## Zingapuro

What a fantastic thread!  Bum poetry!
My compliments, Sir broglet!


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Funny to see these men getting so excited about male backsides.

I feel we need more female input into this thread.  Which is more erotic, girls, les fesses or le cul?

Is it the plural charms of the buttocks or the singular compactness of the bum?  I think these are the considerations which  ought to determine Souxie's choice.  And remember we mustn't be vulgar.


----------



## Maple75

Oh my God.


----------



## Souxie

Il est très intéressant, n'est-ce-pas, de savoir ce qui est le plus érotique: les fesses, le cul ? Tout dépend des appétits de chacun, je ne saurais vous convaincre pourquoi je préfère dire le cul ! C'est une histoire de goût personnel, je pense, et de monde érotique.
Ton petit cul est plus naughty, plus direct, plus franc. Quand il s'agit de sexe, les mots plus directs peuvent créer des émotions plus fortes. Tes fesses, dans cette phrase-là, est plus poétique, plus artistique donc légèrement moins sexuel. Dans une autre phrase, avec d'autres mots, fesses seraient peut-être meilleur, c'est une question d'ensemble aussi.


----------



## William Stein

Souxie said:


> Il est très intéressant, n'est-ce-pas, de savoir ce qui est le plus érotique: les fesses, le cul ? Tout dépend des appétits de chacun, je ne saurais vous convaincre pourquoi je préfère dire le cul ! C'est une histoire de goût personnel, je pense, et de monde érotique.
> Ton petit cul est plus naughty, plus direct, plus franc. Quand il s'agit de sexe, les mots plus directs peuvent créer des émotions plus fortes. Tes fesses, dans cette phrase-là, est plus poétique, plus artistique donc légèrement moins sexuel. Dans une autre phrase, avec d'autres mots, fesses seraient peut-être meilleur, c'est une question d'ensemble aussi.


 
Tu professes que tu n'es pas pro-fesses mais tu ne recules pas devant le cul?


----------



## Souxie

William Stein said:


> Tu professes que tu n'es pas pro-fesses mais tu ne recules pas devant le cul?



Bravo, j'aimerais le pratiquer aussi bien en anglais


----------

